# Weirdest winch problem!!?



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

My warn 2.5 ci, the bolts that hold the plate on the winch won't come out!!!! &#55357;&#56850; Are they stripped? Any advise is great!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

When you say they won't come out...do you mean they turn round and round but never back out? yes they're stripped. if you mean they won't turn at all, then they are rusted and stuck and will probably break if you use enough force.


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

The bolts are stripped  what do I do?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

There is a square nut that the bolts screw into and that nut is recessed in plastic. Sounds to me thats the bolt and nut is spinning I had that happen on my old warn so u can just grind off the bolt heads to remove the winch. When u install put some grease in with the nut but I would use an epoxy to hold the nut in place and don't crank them down just snug.


----------

